# Anfänger Problem, womit Anfangen ?



## BlueEagel (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Liebe Tutorial user,

Ich kann mir denken das ihr die Frage oft hört, aber ich bin über die suchfunktion und googel auf keine vernümftige antwort gestoßen.

Und zwar werde ich bald eine Ausbildung Als Fachinformatiker anfangen und wollte mich nun schonmal ein bischen vorbereiten und mir Irgendwie Linux beibringen.

Hab mir Also einen 2ten rechner zusammen gebaut, ubuntu installiert und schonmal mich mit den grundbefehlen auseinander gesetzt,

Im Tutorial berreich hab ich mich auch umgeguckt aber wie gesagt ich weiss nicht womit ich als frischling weiter machen soll, das meiste sind für mich noch hyroglyphen

Also Problem ist nun womit jetzt weiter machen und wo Informationen bzw Anleitungen finden ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG BlueEagle


----------



## Navy (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn Du Linux richtig kennenlernen möchtest ist Ubuntu nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl. Dort hat man als Anfänger nur sehr wenig mit den grundlegenden Prozessen oder der Konsole zu tun -- schließlich ist es für die breite Masse gedacht.

Ich empfehle Dir "Linux from Scratch" (http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/) um Dein eigenes Linux zu bauen. Es wird vielleicht ein paar mal dauern bis es bei Dir klappt, aber dadurch wirst Du die Grundlagen verstehen. Darüber hinaus ist es sinnvoll die dortigen Befehle nachzuschlagen um zu sehen, was sie genau bewirken.
Mir ist bewusst, dass LFS für einen Anfänger hart sein kann, aber um so steiler ist die Lernkurve.


----------



## BlueEagel (11. Februar 2009)

Danke schonmal  ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren, hab aber nichts gegen noch mehr gute ratschläge

LG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn Du Pech hast hast Du waehrend Deiner Ausbildung nichts mit Linux am Hut.
Haette ich nicht selbst mal vorgeschlagen was mit Linux zu machen, sowohl im Betrieb als auch in der Schule, haette ich waehrend meiner Ausbildung keinen Kontakt zu Linux gehabt.

Traurig, aber wahr.

Dennoch, egal ob Du es nun waehrend der Ausbildung brauchst oder nicht, kann ich Dir nur ans Herz legen Dich mit Linux zu befassen, denn als Fachinformatiker sollte man doch etwas mehr kennen als nur Windows.


----------



## lexz (11. Februar 2009)

Sich direkt mit LFS zu beschäftigen fänd ich für einen Anfänger schon echt heavy.
Würde eher zu Slackware raten..

Was man machen könnte / Aufgaben um Linux kennen zu lernen:


Netzwerkkarte installieren / konfigurieren
Grafikkarte installieren / lauffähig machen
ggf. W-LAN einstellen
2. Monitor anschließen?
Windows Media Dateien (oder ähnliche) abspielen (Codecs installieren etc.)
Firewall einstellen

Wenn du das alles hinkriegst ohne alles automatisch ablaufen zu lassen(hinblick auf Ubuntu Netzwerkeinstellungen etc is ja au fast nur noch ein Klick), denke ich wirste wissen was du noch machen könntest.


----------



## BlueEagel (11. Februar 2009)

Ja einige stellen setzten das jetzt ja schon vorraus andere nicht, aber linux kann ja nicht schaden 

Bin immoment dabei mir die Live cd für LFS zu laden, in in das book hab ich auch schonmal geschaut, ob das was wird weiss ich nicht, ich werde es jedenfals mal probieren,

Die idee von lexx find ich ganz gut nur weiss ich nicht mit welchen linux ich das machen kann, wie gesagt bin totaler anfänger bis auf die kleinen grundbefehle 

LG


----------



## Johannes7146 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich mache auch eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker.
Linux gehört mit zum Lehrplan, wird allerdings nur ziemlich oberflächlich behandelt.


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Ich mache auch Ausbildung zum Anwendungsentwickler.
Hier wurde ich zum ersten Mal überhaupt mit Linux konfrontiert. Sogar eignen Xen-Server aufsetzen und einrichten war bisher für mich drin.


----------



## ToniCE (11. Februar 2009)

Installiere ein Slackware Linux und richte erstmal einen funktionierenden Desktop ein mit allem was da so zugehört...

Netzwerk einrichten
X-Server einrichten (Grafikkartentreiber installieren)
Sound sollte gehen
Maus einrichten (mehrere Tasten?)
Audio-/Videocodecs
Flash-Player für den Browser deiner Wahl

Dabei werden für den Anfang genug fragen auftauchen. Und Slackware nimmt dem Benutzer nicht viel Arbeit ab.


----------



## CSANecromancer (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch genau im Moment dabei, mich wieder (näher) mit Linux anzufreunden. Meine Wahl fiel auf ein gemütliches Fedora 10, weil ich mit der Konfiguration von SuSE nicht mehr zufrieden war und schon mal früher mit Red Hat zu tun hatte. (Falls dir einer der Begriffe nichts sagt - sofort Google anschmeissen. Mache ich z.Z. auch so.)

Ok, Installation hat geklappt.
Kein Sound. Sch***se. Wieso nicht?  Und schon wusste ich: Sound Blaster X-Fi ist unter Fedora 10 nicht so ohne weiteres. Und wieder:   . Und nu? Nun sitze ich mit den Kopfhörern auf den Lauschlappen da, habe Sound am laufen und einiges über Creative, ALSA, die Lizenzpolitik von Fedora (MP3), den XMMS und Plugins unter Fedora gelernt.

Ein anderes Problem waren meine MP3s. Die liegen auf einer TrueCrypt-verschlüsselten externen Platte. "Macht nix, TrueCrypt ist ja Open Source". Gedacht, nachgeschlagen - auf's Maul gefallen. Denn speziell für Fedora gibt es kein gemütliches TrueCrypt-Package zum Installieren. Also die Sources runtergeladen, compiliert, geht wieder nicht. Nachgeschaut, warum nicht google, Patch auf den Source draufgelegt, neu compiliert, geht.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Benutze dein Linux einfach wie Windows oder OSX oder was du gewohnt bist.
Und wenn *irgendwas* nicht so funktioniert, wie du das willst, dann lass Google rauchen, bis eine von zwei Möglichkeiten eintritt:
a) Du hast es hinbekommen, so wie du es wolltest
b) Es geht nicht, *und du weisst, warum nicht*
Ein "c) Aufgeben" gibt es nicht.

Auf diese Weise habe ich zumindest schon so ein bißchen was über Linux, Fedora im Speziellen rausbekommen.


----------



## LSd (12. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

meinen Einstieg in Linux hat mir die Distribution Gentoo gegeben. Durch die sehr gute Dokumentation (ebenfalls in Deutsch) kommt man sehr schnell zu Erfolgen. 

 - Minimal-CD herunterladen
 - Dokumentation durcharbeiten
 - diverese Wünsche installieren
 - Freude haben :>

Grüße


----------



## Navy (12. Februar 2009)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Was ich damit sagen will: Benutze dein Linux einfach wie Windows oder OSX oder was du gewohnt bist.



Das halte ich für den falschen Weg. Windows ist komplett anders gestrickt als ein Unix und MacOSX ist für Leute entwickelt worden, die sich überhaupt keine Gedanken um irgendetwas anderes als die zu erledigende Aufgabe machen wollen.

Die Problemlösungsstrategien von Windows und Unix ähneln sich nicht einmal, denn während man bei Windows meistens nur kryptische oder nichtssagende Fehlermeldungen liest, die aber meistens durch eine Neuinstallation von Software oder OS weggelogen bekommt sieht die Sache bei unixitären OS anders aus. Aber es ist OK, denn beide OS haben ihre Berechtigungen und zumindest Windows bestimmte Zielgruppen...

  Micha


----------



## CSANecromancer (12. Februar 2009)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Das halte ich für den falschen Weg.


Wieso?



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Die Problemlösungsstrategien von Windows und Unix ähneln sich nicht einmal...


Genau das ist doch gerade das Schöne. Denn egal ob Windows, Unix, OSX, Linux, OS/2 oder wasauchimmer, es gibt zwei Faktoren, die immer und grundsätzlich gleich bleiben, egal was für superbegnadete Genies auch immer ein OS entwickeln:
1. Der Benutzer
2. Das Problem

Es gibt immer einen Benutzer, der ein Problem hat, das er mit Hilfe des Computers lösen will. Logisch kann ich meine Probleme unter Linux nicht genauso lösen wie unter Windows. Klar, das Handling ist anders, die Architektur, die Programme, gerade mal daß Linux auf dem gleichen Computer läuft.

Und eben darin liegt doch, meines Erachtens nach, der Lerneffekt!

In Windows schau ich in den Gerätemanager, wenn eine Hardware Zicken macht. 
Und wie geht das unter Linux? 

Was ich nicht weiß, das frag' ich leis'. Oder schlage es nach. Ich will *wissen*, warum etwas nicht so funktioniert, wie ich mir das einbilde.
Liegt's daran, daß ich es mir falsch einbilde? (wie du schon sagtest: Linux ist nicht Windows)
Liegt's daran, daß das Problem nicht mit den "Bordmitteln" meiner Distribution lösbar ist?
Liegt's daran, daß ich etwas falsch konfiguriert habe? (Was ja gerade bei Linux weitaus wahrscheinlicher ist als bei Windows).

Und eben durch das Klären dieser Fragen erfahre zumindest ich so einiges über Linux und auch verschiedene Distributionen. Weil ich alles (ja, *alles*), was ich im Problemzusammenhang nicht weiß, nachschlage.
Ok, andere nehmen ein Buch zur Hand, ackern 2000 Seiten durch und kapieren Linux. Bei mir muß das ein trial & error dabei sein. Deswegen verwende ich mein Linux so, wie ich mein Windows verwende. (Und nur am Rande: Ein von mir genutztes und konfiguriertes XP ist auf den ersten Blick auch nicht mehr unbedingt als XP erkennbar...  ). Und normalerweise dauert es ca. 5 Minuten, dann renne ich wieder gegen die Wand: "Wieso geht das nicht so?" und habe etwas zum Nachschlagen, Lernen und Umdenken/Umkonfigurieren.

Ich weiß, daß jeder so sein Lieblingsbetriebssystem hat und dann allergisch auf Vergleiche Windows <-> Linux <-> OSX reagiert. Aber da kümmere ich mich nicht drum. Für mich zählen die beiden Grundfaktoren (Person, Problem). Wer jetzt wann welches wieauchimmer gestricktes OS für welche spezielle Kundengruppe gebastelt hat, geht mir da fröhlich kehrseits längs. Wenn's taugt - dann wird das OS genommen. Wenn nicht - dann gibt's Alternativen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Februar 2009)

Bedenken sollte man auch dass "Geht nicht"-Probleme unter Linux oft in die Kategorie "Geht zur Zeit nicht" gehoeren, denn vieles was jetzt geht war vor ein paar Jahren nicht machbar.
So gibt es z.B. vernuenftigen Support fuer NTFS noch nicht so lange.

Ein automatisches Software-Update, wie es im Grunde alle gaengigen Distributionen (Slackware mal ausgenommen) bieten, gab es unter Suse 6.2, der Distribution mit der ich damals angefangen hab, meines Wissens auch noch nicht.
Auch mit der Hardware-Unterstuetzung war es noch nicht so gut wie heut, wo man doch jetzt udev hat und Sachen wie d-bus und hal.

Entsprechend werden naechstes Jahr wohl auch wieder Sachen gehen die heute noch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Flo<H> (12. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir damals Arch-Linux installiert. Nach der ersten Installation hat man nur eine Konsole. Netzwerk, X-Server, usw. musste man sich alles erst einrichten. Hat mich zwar ein wenig Zeit gekostet, aber so hab ich doch einiges gelernt.
mfg flo


----------



## BlueEagel (23. Februar 2009)

sry das ich mich so lange nicht zu wort gemeldet habe, hatte probleme mit dem Internet :/

Ich bin sehr überrascht das es so ein großes thema ist wie man linux ambesten lernen kann, hätt ich nicht gedacht.

Ich habe mich letzten mit der LFS idee von Navy auseinander gestzt und bis zum 5 kapitel ahnungslos gekommen und nun gescheitert, da mir einfach zu viel grundwissen fehlt (glaube ich)

Was ich nun aber machen werde was ihr ja scheinbar auch für die beste möglichkeit haltet. Ich werde mir einfach wie ToniCE es meint eine schlakware linux drauf packen und versuchen alle komponenten irgendwie zum laufen zu bekommen.

Ich glaube auch dies ist die beste art was zu lernen da der ehrgeizt irgendwo dahintersteckt das system so laufen zu haben das alles Funktioniert wie es sein soll.

Und grade der ehrgeitz ist beim lernen wichtig "denke ich"

Ich Bedanke mich schonmal bei allen für die Große mühe und ideen, ich werde mich mal melden wie es nun läuft und wie ich zurecht komme mit euren ideen.

LG BlueEagle


----------



## LSd (23. Februar 2009)

Hi,
angebracht wäre es auch, die deutsche Rechtschreibung und Grammatik weiter zu vertiefen.

Warum eigentlich nicht einfach einen neuen Versuch starten bezüglich LFS (oder auch Gentoo ;-) )? Wenn dir Sachen unklar sind, dann schlag sie im Internet nach! 

Grüße


----------

